
Lazy Hacker Babble: Go with WebAssembly Early Examples - rbanffy
https://blog.lazyhacker.com/2018/06/go-with-webassembly-early-examples.html
======
thosakwe
In terms of #3 (using WASM with non-JS languages), I feel like WASM is a no-
go, at least for now.

Until you can invoke things like DOM and XHR without having to bind to JS, I
personally won't be using WebAssembly, as I don't have games to publish, or
anything similar to AutoCAD.

It would be nice to be able to escape from JavaScript entirely, even if that
means bundling a standard library along with my projects.

